# Mating Nuc Plans



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

Does anyone have or has seen plans to build mating nucs including frames?


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Have you checked the plans on BeeSource?


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

*Mini's*

Dave,
What I am looking for are plans for the mini mating nucs used in queen rearing. The have the half frames that are placed perpendicular to the location in a Langstroth Hive. I did not see these in th plans section. Thanks.


----------



## CSbees (Aug 7, 2007)

The Brushy Mountain "Queen Castle" is a great mating box. They are running a special on them-$20.00. It is a great deal.


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

If you have 5 frame deep nuc's or med. nuc's, you can add a divider that splits the nuc in half. I just use a press fit on the divider so when I'm done the nuc can be converted back to a catcher hive, a nuc or split. Frames are cut to fit. These frames will also fit the deeps converted to 4 mating nuc's. I used OSB bottom boards with two entrances. Not very high tech but workable. Save the dividers, bottom boards and frames for when needed again.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

check out:

lazybeestudio.com


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

BeeTeach . . .

What are your "plans" for the "shorter" frames?
Make 'em? Buy 'em? What?


----------



## BeeTeach (Nov 10, 2005)

What I would like to do Dave is modify some deep or medium frames that I already have. Some of the mating nucs that I have seen have a slotted frame where the foundation needs to be held in with melted wax. Am I better off just dividing off some deeps or are these smaller units considerably easier to maintain?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...you might want to look at:
http://nordykebeefarm.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=46&PN=1

not exactly what you were looking for, but it's cheap enough...i plan to make some over the winter.

deknow


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

BeeTeach et al . . . 

I was asking about frames because . . .
in the past, I have made "special" frames for members of BeeSource.
Do a search for "Custom Frame Prices".


----------

